# Issue with life proof fre power case



## The VCR King (Jun 4, 2016)

This just began. I have a life proof fre power case on my iPhone 6. If I use all the power in the case and then try to recharge the case, it'll try to charge my phone at the same time and it'll repeatedly "plug and unplug" my phone which makes it keep vibrating and makes the battery only go down more, requiring me to remove the phone from the case to charge both separately. This is annoying and kinda defeats the purpose of a battery case...

Edit: I'm almost thinking the phone and case combined might be pulling too much power from my "wall wart" because the wall plug I have is just a little 1-amp thing. I might have to get one of those 5amp rapid ones


----------



## Darren (Jun 4, 2016)

Get a new case...? 

I don't know what you're wanting us to tell you.


----------



## The VCR King (Jun 4, 2016)

Figured out my problem. My original power brick (1 amp) didn't have enough power to charge the case. I got an 8 amp rapid charger from the store earlier this morning and now it's working.


----------

